# something growing in sump



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

so the white tubes with "feathers" coming out the end that are on live rocks are all inside my sump. not sure what to think about it. anyone got any ideas? is it good/bad/indifferent? what should I do about it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pineapple sponges.They are filter feeders and no trouble.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

how would they have gotten there?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They could have come in with the live rock?They grow in lots of peoples tanks.Never put much thought to them since they aren't bad.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol ok well are they beneficial?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe they are.They are filter feeders meaning they eat nutrients from the water.Some say they come from or eat silicates.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

oh ok


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pineapple sponges - The Reef Tank


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

From the description it sounds like Spirorbis sp.worms to me. Another goodthing, it means your tank is maturing. Google them to see if I am correct.


----------

